# Stream Muskie?



## Mushijobah

Hey fellas,

I was wondering what your guy's take was on fishing for muskie in smaller streams during the winter. I have been a few times and threw suspending jerkbaits (huskys, rouges) to no avail. Do any of you guys have any tips as far as catching stream muskies in cold water?

Thanks!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Patience and persistence.


----------



## Mushijobah

I know that much. I was refering to baits, presentation, stream features to look for.


----------



## crittergitter

MuskieJim catches them in a river up north. He does fairly well to so he may have some good tips. There's another guy that catches them in the winter time in a creek down in southern Ohio. I don't know which creek and he doesnt post a lot. However, every year in late winter or early spring he will post pictures of some nice musky and you can see the creek in the background behind him in the pictures. 

I haven't ever caught one prior to April and I don't fish rivers or creeks very often. About the only time I fish a creek is Alum and I fish it at the spillway. I was there yesterday throwing a VibE, but the wind and cold ran me off after about 20-30 mins.


----------



## crittergitter

Mushi,

here's a link to some info on Muskie First site:

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=48100&posts=10&start=1


----------



## MuskieJim

Thanks for the shoutout CG, haha. There really is a simple approach to catching muskies in small water. There is less room for the fish to move around and hide, so focus on the deepest, biggest, and best (in your opinion) holes for fish to sit in. Stream and river fish are very sensitive to current as well, so big slow turns are often a great place to start. I would recommend both jigs/creature baits, and twitchbaits that you can fish very very slowly. Big game tackle co, cranes, make really nice twitchers. Also, Rapala super shads can be twitched fairly slow. I personally prefer smaller baits in the winter, as the fish's metabolism is at a low. Try your standard bass twitchers and jigs, especially if you're fishing smaller water.


----------



## Mushijobah

Thanks a ton guys. That pretty much solidifies my tactics. I may have to purchase some sort of soft twitch bait other than a large husky/rouge. Maybe a giant version of a senko? Anyways, the muskie my buddy hookes at Alum the other night hit this exact presentation.

PS critter, if you are interested in that southern Ohio stream, shoot me a PM. I'm refering to the one Buckeye Tom fishes. Although there are a few streams in S. Ohio with skis, this one is better than most.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Hey man...... this winter the Jointed Xrap(14) in hot steel has been hard to beat. Just a steady retrieve has worked best. We have tried some twitch tactics too. Winter time -- I like the crankbaits(rapala-rapala-rapala)!

Good muskie hunting in '09 guys!

Here is the best fish I've pulled this winter(she ate a bluegill/super shad rap).....


----------



## Mushijobah

Thank's a ton for making an appearence! That is a hell of a fish! Will look into those baits for sure.


----------



## crittergitter

Wow! Buckeyetom that is an AWESOME musky. If I can't find them by floating the creek here then I am going to start making the 2 hour drive east! That's a pig for sure!


----------



## NLC25

Wow! Did she take you on a trip in that pool!?!


----------



## MuskieMan35

Buckeye- How long is that beast? Very Nice.
Could you tell us the story? (Cabin fever man!!)


----------



## MuskieJim

Wow. That fish is a pig. Looks like it could swim from one side of that creek to the other with one tail thump! 

Nice winter beast.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

This fish came at about 1pm on Feb. 21. It was on the other side of the creek from where the pic is. We were just drifting through there and I told my buddy to cast along this huge tree laying in the water, while I casted along an open undercut bank on the other side of the boat. As I was watching his retrieve, something stopped me and I set the hook. Turned around to see the side of this fish as she ran away from me. I screamed get the net, get the net now! Two big runs and she was head shaking boat side. My buddy netted her perfect, we took our time getting the lure out. She had the whole lure in her throat, but no hooks had penetrated. She had clamped down so hard on the bait, I had to pry her mouth open. One hook got through the gill plate. Luckily, it was just through it never did any damage. After a couple pics. she was swimming again.

This was my second biggest stream muskie. It's this kind of fish that keeps me muskie-hunting. Never weighed her, but she was solid. I'm guessing somewhere close to 30 lbs.

Like I said before, good luck on the muskie in 09! We'll be casting for some Kentucky Ski's this weekend


----------



## esox62

wow, nice fish pal..good story too..!


----------



## MuskieJim

What a slob. I'm also glad to hear that you release your fish Tom. Natural muskies in this state are on the decline, and releasing a pig female like that is only helping to keep them around (Although, there's likely to be upwards of another 365+ fish, assuming she eats only once a day, that are unhappy with her release).


----------



## BITE-ME

Frickin awesome fish!!! Congrats

Looks like I now need a small jon boat for creek hopping.


----------



## Mushijobah

Natural muskie in Ohio streams are definately a delicate resource. Let's keep on releasing 'em and see how the fisheries improve!


----------



## MuskieMan35

Buckeye- Sweet man, just sweet!


----------



## Coon_Shark

Wow-beautiful fish. Congrat's.


----------



## allwayzfishin

yeah, nice fish man! would love to boat one of those, ah, maybe 1 day?


----------

